# Harley Quin the Checkered Lobster



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun with pigment.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Quin-chequered-lobster-thats-50-million.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one cool looking lobster.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, he should live a nice long life now. If not for the coloring, he would have been on someone's dinner plate.


----------

